# Waal und Maas



## Denis G (3. März 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich  und ein Kumpel haben uns den Vispass für dieses Jahr geholt. Bis jetzt  haben wir ihn noch nicht erhalten sondern nur den vorläufigen.
Heute sagte mir jemand das wen ich den Vispass habe ich auf jedenfall an der Maas und am Waal angeln kann. 
Ich  kann mir das nicht vorstellen da ich mal gehört habe das man für die  Waal einen extra Schein braucht seit 2011, stimmt das nun oder nicht ?
Leider  hab ich den Vispass noch nicht hier und kann die Nummer nicht in den  Visplanner eingeben um mich da mehr über die Waal zu informieren.
Haben den Pass vom HSV de Maas.
Kann uns da jemand schlauer machen bitte ? Oder weiß jemand die Nummer der auch den Vispass vom HSV de Maas hat ?

Mfg
Denis G


----------



## jkc (3. März 2016)

*AW: Waal und Maas*

Hi, Du kannst auch nach Städten im Visplaner suchen, dann werden umliegende Gewässer, für die es nur den Vispas braucht in dunkelblau angezeigt.

Bei den Braunen die nicht für alle Vispasinhaber zugänglich sind steht dann auch dabei welche Karte man braucht. 

Suche z.B. nach "slijk ewijk"
http://www.visplanner.nl/

Oder in die List va Viswateren gucken, was da bei Waal steht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Denis G (3. März 2016)

*AW: Waal und Maas*

Und das wird alles ohne die Nummer angezeigt ?
Wollten in der nähe von Deest angeln. Da wird die Waal in dunkelblau angezeigt wen ich nur nach der Stadt suche so wie Du sagtest


----------



## jkc (3. März 2016)

*AW: Waal und Maas*

Probiers doch mal.#6


----------



## Denis G (3. März 2016)

*AW: Waal und Maas*

Hab ich eben |supergri Bei Deest wird die Waal dunkelblau angezeigt also heißt das das ich da nur den Vispass brauche ? Sorry für die vielen Fragen aber ich hab 0 Erfahrung mit angeln in den Niederlanden und will da keinen ärger bekommen.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. März 2016)

*AW: Waal und Maas*



Denis G schrieb:


> Bis jetzt  haben wir ihn noch nicht erhalten sondern nur den vorläufigen.



Da war doch auch ne Nummer drauf.
Die im Visplanner eingeben,funzt auch solange bis du deinen endgültigen Schein hast.


----------



## Denis G (3. März 2016)

*AW: Waal und Maas*

Nur eine am Barcode und noch ne Buchstabenkombi die funzen aber nicht. Soll eine 13 Stellige sein..


----------



## feederbrassen (3. März 2016)

*AW: Waal und Maas*

Hmm,komisch.
Hab noch etws anderes gefunden ,vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.
Gewässerliste digital ,einfach runter scrollen :

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm


----------



## zorra (4. März 2016)

*AW: Waal und Maas*



Denis G schrieb:


> Hab ich eben |supergri Bei Deest wird die Waal dunkelblau angezeigt also heißt das das ich da nur den Vispass brauche ? Sorry für die vielen Fragen aber ich hab 0 Erfahrung mit angeln in den Niederlanden und will da keinen ärger bekommen.


...ja da kannste mit dem Vispass angeln.
gr.zorra


----------

